# Who are the best BJJ fighters in MMA?



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

The title says it all, who do you believe are the best BJJ fighters in MMA? 

I'll make my list here shortly, still coming up with it


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Braulio Estima, Roger Gracie, Jacare de Souza, Demian Maia, Fabricio Werdum, Rob Drysdale and Andre Galvao.

then Vinny Magalhaes, Gabriel Gonzaga, Josh Barnett and Rousimar Palhares.

then Shields, Aoki, Sotiropoulos etc.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Aoki is too low. and what do you think of Monson? where would he rank, and Arona, and Filho?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

You can't rank Aoki higher than he is. Barnett and Vinny are both recent world champions in nogi, Palhares came 2nd at Abu Dhabi to one of the best on the planet in Galvao and only lost by close decision. 

Aoki gets murdered by anyone with the ability of the guys in the tier above.

Arona and Monson are hovering between tier 1 and 2 because they aren't as good anymore, they were up with the best in their day though. 

Filho is comparable to a Nog, above the 3rd tier but not quite the 2nd tier. (probably not anymore but during their primes that was where they would be)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I have to agree with Bresko here, the list looks solid, and his views on Aoki are spot on. Also I would add Frank Mir to that list as well. Love him or hate him, there is no denying his skill.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Is the question in the OP about pure BJJ or about MMA BJJ¿


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Roger Gracie
Demian Maia
Jacare Souza
Robert Drysdale
Shinya Aoki

And the list goes on


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Pat Barry


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Killz said:


> Pat Barry


Seems legit


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Killz said:


> Pat Barry


Oohh I dunno, it's a close call between Pat, Lavar and Melvin.

We can add Gonzaga to my list at the top, he fits in the 2nd tier with Barnett, Palhares and Vinny.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Rashad Evans has a black belt. That must mean he's pretty good right?


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Suprised Gunnar Nelson hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If we are going off of straight grappling, Vinny has already beaten Werdum and Drysdale. Vinny is top 5. Not to mention wins over Gunnar Nelson, 3 wins over Dean Lister, a win over Roy Nelson and he flying armbarred Chris Weidman.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Didn't Werdum Armbar Vinny? Solid list from El B. I'm also curious where Big Country and Frank Mir land on the list.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Didn't Werdum Armbar Vinny? Solid list from El B. I'm also curious where Big Country and Frank Mir land on the list.


He tried to but Vinny survived and won the match. Roy/Mir is interesting depending on who you think has improved more since they grappled. But when they did Roy beat him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He tried to but Vinny survived and won the match. Roy/Mir is interesting depending on who you think has improved more since they grappled. But when they did Roy beat him.


Wow that's pretty impressive. I remember the video and he had him in a deep arm bar for like 5 minutes cant believe he survived that and went on to win.

Yeah Roy probably has the more technical jitz but Frank has the more explosive type.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Wow that's pretty impressive. I remember the video and he had him in a deep arm bar for like 5 minutes cant believe he survived that and went on to win.
> 
> Yeah Roy probably has the more technical jitz but Frank has the more explosive type.








Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Werdum lost against Vinny right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Werdum lost against Vinny right ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes. Vinny won that match on points.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yes. Vinny won that match on points.


That was the unbreakable arm fight.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> That was the unbreakable arm fight.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Yeah. I posted the video of that part above.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

My list is Galvao, Maia, Jacare, Monson, Vinny, Palhares,Werdum, Arona,Roger

Shields, Barnett, Gonzaga, Aoki, Bustamante, Filho

Mir, Big Nog, G-Sot,Fernandes,Imanari,Formiga


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MuscleSherk said:


> My list is Galvao, Maia, Jacare, Monson, Vinny, Palhares,Werdum, Arona,Roger
> 
> Shields, Barnett, Gonzaga, Aoki, Bustamante, Filho
> 
> Mir, Big Nog, G-Sot,Fernandes,Imanari,Formiga


Not trying to disrespect your guys or anything but how do Shields and Aoki fit in with world champions? Filho came 2nd at the world champs a few times if my memory serves me correctly, the others have all won a world championship atleast once. 

Aoki isn't even as good as Nog was (who is same level as Filho, 2nd at the world champs).

Bibiano fits in with Barnett, Gonzaga and Mustamante IMO.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

You could argue Aoki to be in tier 2 based off of his mma career, maybe not in the grappling circuit. 

And Shields has a bronze losing to Popovitch on points


----------

